# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  Conversation with the cat

## kyratshooter

Living in a semi-rural area we residents have a neighborhood cat.  It is black nose to tail and after 8 years he has finally gotten used to me being around.

He actually belongs to the little girl about 3 houses down the lane, at least she was a little girl when I moved here.  She is now a senior in HS.  Anyway he is her cat and they feed him but he roams the fields and lawns and occasionally goes under my house, which I do not mind since I have no mouse or vermin issues with this arrangement.

I walked to the window this afternoon and noticed the little black cat lopping down the road toward my place with some purpose to his rapid step and a look over his shoulder.  He got to the big ash tree by the mailbox and ran straight up the sizable trunk, looked around the side of the tree, decided he was not high enough and scurried another 8 feet up to the big fork in the tree and hunkered down watching his back trail.

About that time I saw movement coming around the corner and there was the biggest Great Dane I ever laid eyes on at the end of a leash towing a very small woman behind it.   

That cat never took its eyes off that huge dog until it was out of sight.  

I went outside and walked over to the tree and the cat decided it was safe to come down if I was willing to risk being eaten by such a beast in his place.  The cat hit the ground and talked to me seriously for several minutes, as only a cat can do.  In this case I knew exactly what was on his mind and the general run of the conversation so I had some ready answers, like "yes it was the biggest dog I ever saw!" and "No that is not normal" and other words of wisdom. 

The cat then walked out to the middle of the road and checked to make sure the monster was not coming back, then hightailed it across the field toward its own home. 

I'll bet there are some serious cat nap nightmares for the next few days.

----------


## finallyME

Man, you are retired.  :Smile:

----------


## hunter63

> Man, you are retired.


LOL.......
Saw a cartoon in a "Keep on Trucking" magazine.

Cat sitting by the door....Owner is says...Oh, doesuns have to go out? hummm doesums?  Hummm, OK there ya go"
Next picture...Cat walking down the street with another cat buddy heading out, .......Saying, "Honest to crap, OF COURSE I have to go out....Sometimes long pinkies are so freaking stupid."

I miss my house/garden guard cat....been gone for quite a while now....but I still some time see her out of the corner on my eye....She is still here.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Very good cat story rat shooter, made me smile. Thanks!

----------

